# 1st day of 5th grade Home School



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello Homesteaders, Today is our 1st day EVER of Homeschooling 5th grade. So far so good, doing some review Math, Grammar, Reading, and Social Studies. Went outside for fresh air and to visit the animals. Had our milk and cookies. 

Tonight we are going to 1st rehearsal at Homeschool Music Association.

Wednesday starts Awana at our church

Friday starts Homeschool Enrichment Day 


Very excited to have our daughter at home. ~Chris


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Good luck to you!


----------

